# Bunny died suddenly??? I'm lost



## crystalbun (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello, 
I have 2 female buns, Paisley and Crystal who got back in feb 15, they were born in dec 14. they're both healthy happy buns who are indoors. Anyway, on saturday morning, i checked on them in their indoor cage and they were both fine, came to greet me as normal and their usual hoppy self. They had their hay topped up and i left for work about 11.30AM. I came home about 6.15PM and called after Crystal as i always do and she looked like she was led asleep like she does, but instead of jumping up at the sound of my voice, i saw no movement. so i walked over to see she wasn't breathing, panicked and found she was cold and stiff. I was absolutely heart broken. She showed no signs of illness. she was eating normally and drinking and I'm sure she was pooping and urinating as normal too  I'm so confused. its only 2 weeks if that before she'd turn 1 i am so lost. She broke her pelvis back in the end of April and after several trips to the exotic vets and a lot of strict bedrest from myself she recovered and her pelvis healed on its own. I just don't understand why she would suddenly just go?? 

When i found her she was led stretched out in the corner of their cage, the same position she's in when she is relaxed and napping. heroes were still open. her mouth was closed and i think she'd been gone a couple of hours. I picked her up and checked her over, there was a slight cloudy tear like discharge from her one eye and her bum as well as a single poop which was normal looking just a but a bit small. I just can't understand what's happened as she was happy and her normal bouncy self and gone when i came home. has anyone else had this happen in a young bun??? I'm so lost without her. 

(RIP Crystal Bun, I love you forever xxxxxx)


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 25, 2015)

Sometimes this just happens.. without an utopsy the reasons still unclear as I have had exactly the same as you with 3 does over the last 3 years. All of which were looked asleep, eyes closed for some and one had its eyes open.. They seemed stretched out but with an arched back with there's heads looking upwards I was devestated.. I have so many rabbits it just wasn't worth getting investigated however if this happens again I will get the vet to open up to investigate. All mine up until death were eating and drinking normal and poo was normal as well as urinating. I had thought sudden change in temperature.. or even maybe seizures as that can be common in the rabbit I do.. even though I have never witness any of my bew nethies have a seizure. I worried for ages in case of a virus or disease but there was just no sign of any of these.


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh and all mine were around 8 months to 12 months old... so no life at all to be honest! Really sad


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2015)

We've had 3 young ones go the same way--thought they were sleeping, but they weren't. They all were happy and healthy and showed no sign of problem or illness, and then they were gone. Sometimes it just happens. We are so sorry to hear of your loss--rest in peace little girl and binky free, you are loved and missed by all here.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm so sorry that you lost Crystal :hug2:

Sometimes it does happen, it could be she had an underlined problem, it could be many thing's. We lost one of ours with a heart attack, one minute he was ok then next gone :cry1:and he was just under 1 year old.

Binky Free all well again at the Bridge Crystal xxxxx


----------

